# Use Indian rupee symbol in your MS word



## A_n_k_i_t (Jul 27, 2010)

Now use India Rupee symbol in your MS word.

Foradian Technologies gives you the font to use the new Indian rupee symbol.


1.download the attachment and copy the font in       c:\windows\fonts.
2.open MS word and start using the font.
3.use the key which is just below the ESC button.

Download+Source


----------



## chooza (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks buddy.I had installed it and its very good.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 27, 2010)

I would prefer to use the transparent image instead..


----------



## atool (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks for sharing bro...


----------



## maxmk (Jul 27, 2010)

thx for the share.. and I have just tried and it looks nice....


----------

